# Thin fur around nose at 2.5 weeks



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So this is probably normal, but with this being a new line, everything has me paranoid. Am I just looking at them molting into their adult coat, which happens to show more on black mice? It's the whole litter, it just shows better on the blacks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Do those little white specks that I see in the fur move?

I suspect overgrooming by the mom in either an attempt to remove minutes or over grooming because the mom is OCD.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

White flecks are from bedding, I'd just replaced the potty corners so it was super fresh. Over grooming, hmmmm... Have you found this behavioral trait to be one the next generation learns? The mom hasn't had a problem with adult mice, so maybe it's just because they are her little snookums.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It might be an allergy or inflammation of some sort. Could it be inflamed from whiskers trying to grow through? In the last photo I think I can see little bumps in the reddish nose area.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't look normal to me, I'd treat for parasites and fungal just in case and see how they do.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I bet the mom or another mousie is a whisker nibbler, which would mean this mousie has been the victim of a form of barbering.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking back at my previous pictures of the litters, these guys did have whiskers, so here's to hoping it is just barbering. I will treat with Ivermectin as a follow up. If it's barbering though, it will remain until the doe is separated, yes? Should I swap over a pup to a similar aged litter & see if it gets better, or not risk transmission if it is indeed parasites/fungus? Other then looking uncomfortable from my camera, they are fat & robust, so here's to hoping it's just an overzealous mother!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd wait out the five weeks until they are fully weaned and then seperate them from the doe.

This is another one of those traits that can run in a line; I no longer breed does who barber because, while most of the time it's just a bother and a bit of inflammation, I have had a couple of does who did it so obsessively that it resulted in major inflammation and infection.


----------

